# Partition error



## Maybe (Jun 2, 2018)

I am trying to install the freebsd 10.4 i386 dvd.iso but get a partition error after step Automatic (UFS). Such a error I get for the first time and do not know what to do.
VBox.log: https://hastebin.com/ojokugovop.vbs
VBoxHardening.log: https://hastebin.com/inexagubir.tex


----------



## Maybe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hab gefixxt. Problem war, dass ich Konfigurieren "Keine Festplatte" ausgewählt habe. Einfach "Festplatte erzeugen" nehmen, dann geht es
Fixed it. The problem was that I didn't select a harddisk to install to.


----------

